# cb70/v70 Tubs



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi just testing the water here I am looking at importing a number of CB70/V70 Tubs by the time all the taxes, shipping, boxes etc. were paid for they would work out at about £20.50 a box these boxes are the ones on the vision racks and all the commercial royal racks at about 33 inches long 18 inches wide and 5 inches high (approx sizes) they make really good size boxes for adult breeder royals and great grow on boxes for boas, retics and all snakes that need the extra length that these boxes offer. I have a few big female royals around the 2½kg mark and they look tiny in these boxes. I also keep my Angolans in them

As I said just gauging the water here to see if its worth doing so your comments please


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

id buy some defo hard to find replacements over here


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd be interested in a couple of them.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you contacted Eurorep? They sell the vision racks in the UK and I'm sure I remember seeing a post where they stated that they sell the tubs separately.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

i emailed them and they told me they wont


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

kingball said:


> i emailed them and they told me they wont


We have supplied tubs on their own without racks for a long time now and would not have provided this answer.
I presently have several hundred V70 tubs in stock at Euro Rep for immediate delivery.
£14.89 + VAT Retail.


----------



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

peterf said:


> We have supplied tubs on their own without racks for a long time now and would not have provided this answer.
> I presently have several hundred V70 tubs in stock at Euro Rep for immediate delivery.
> £14.89 + VAT Retail.


Now why didn't I think of asking you guys :bash: thanks Peter mine are now ordered


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Barrie,
Didn't mean that post to sound like it did, but we do have them available for immediate delivery and it's just easier!


----------

